# cute little doeling



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

I dont have favorites, i really dont... but she is so adorable and cute and i cant help myself. i brought her home at 8 weeks and then she spent another month in the barn with a couple other kids. She is now out with all the kids in the pen(10 total). She is the smallest. fine bone, tiny girl. she eats great but just doesnt have the bulk that the other kids have. i know when i buy outside kids they always seem to take awhile to grow compared to the "home" grown ones. she has been on toltrazuril every 21 days since she seems to not have resistance yet. her eye lids are nice and pink. she gets bullied but seems to be able to handle it and if not she runs to her buckling friend who is twice her size and eats by him. (he is a month older but brought him home the same time).

im really hoping to figure out the microscope this week since i get a few days off and check for worm eggs. i think im going for the sugar solution and i dont have one of those spinner things but think i can check without one.

none of my kids have been dewormed yet. i wasnt sure if there was a point since they are in the same pen and i cant move them yet to a "clean" pen. Everyone else though looks healthy.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

photos will be coming in the next day or so


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

okay so not so good... she somehow got out(only thing i can think is the gate wasnt all the way shut and being so small she squeezed thru) and the dog decided to play with her. i didnt notice anything until my hubby went out and the dog wasnt on the porch. luckily the dog is still in the grab by the shoulders and slobber all over and not the killing part(i am so hoping she would get over this, very frustrating, this doeling doesnt run away from things so it might of helped). anyways, she seems fine and was quite happy to see me. after looking her over i didnt feel anything except lots of slobber. so now she has diarrhea bad, she was given toltrazuril yesterday. b complex today and prob., she is nibbling at the food. i know its from the stress and thinking she has a worm bloom so i have quest or ivermectrin, she is 3-4 months old and never been dewormed. im guessing she is 10 pounds but will weigh her tomorrow, she may be 15.
plan on more prob when i get home this evening and get some dark beer tomorrow and another b complex shot.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully the diarrhea will clear up quickly. Just keep an eye on her for any funny walking or indications that the dog may have done a little more damage than just stress.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is baby? You should post pics


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

she is back to herself again. I ended up giving her ivermectrin as her diarrhea wasn't getting better and she was loosing what condition she had. within a day or two she firmed up and now has pellets. I also treated her with toltrazuril twice instead of every 21 days since I figured she had abloom with coccidia too. The positive about bottle babies is they love anything out of a syringe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are better.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

would any of you guys disbud her again? i was told does usually dont grow very big scurs but i did have a doe with one once and everytime she would head butt the other does would have small injuries to the head due to it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I always disbud again if I find scurs.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Me too.


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

She found me in the barn and all the other big kids followed


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yeah... you are part of the herd doing something that is different... so cute


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

She even still likes me after I had to burn a scur. But she is growing...yay


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So glad she is growing and doing better! She is cute!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

My friend took these photos of her, she really isn’t that large, it’s all fluff


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

She's so cute!!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She really is gorgeous


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Those pictures , to me, looks like she is humming as shes walking.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww. 😊


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

she is such a sweetie... i was trying to get a photo of the doeling i have for sale and she is a bit spooky by herself so took this little one out as she follows me everywhere. just found out her granddam just scored a 91 at 4 yrs old...i doubt her dam will be scored this year due to the difficulty of getting la done but maybe next year...no matter this little sweetie is not going anywhere


----------

